# Difference between the funslinger and the box scratcher



## qelhaj (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys, can anyone tell me which is lighter? 

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

No significant difference.


----------

